# Houston, TX - Black Pup in bad shape



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

I was not sure where to post this, so I apologize if it should not be here.
A friend of mine in Texas takes care of several street dogs and she found this poor baby. She was not able to catch him yet but she has nowhere for him to go. 


https://www.facebook.com/groups/UnchippedAtHoustonShelters/permalink/599157710266115/?comment_id=600388276809725&notif_t=group_comment_mention&notif_id=1469579510353435

If anyone can help this poor baby please contact
Jane Says - [email protected]


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can't see the attachment. Person needs to make that public.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Darn it! I thought she did, sorry!

https://www.facebook.com/jane.says.31/videos/10154288331708150/ Does this one work?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

nope


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If it's a GSD pup, contact Greater Houston German Shepherd Rescue: Home - Greater Houston German Shepherd Dog Rescue


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Aww! Poor little thing wags his tail every time he looks at her.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not on FB, but if one of you who is can guess at whether it looks like it's likely an all-black GSD pup, please share it to the Red Stick German Shepherd Rescue page ("Red Stick German Shepherds" on FB).


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

I did email Houson rescue but have not heard anything. I took a couple of screen shots of the video. I'm not the most tech savvy :/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's young. 6-7 months?


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Probably, she definitely is just a baby


----------

